# Not to shocking, but



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok so, my h and i have been getting along pretty well the last couple of months. 

Today i find that he is still looking at porn, even though i told him i would leave him, if i found it again. So now it looks like i need to make the threat happen. No shocker though. It is just not something i can get over. I have tried.

I sent him an nasty email at work (which i shouldn't have done, but i am PISSED upset, you name it.. ) After all the crap that has gone on the last few years, i can't take it anymore.

I am throwing in the towel with all this BS, going to try to pick up the pieces of what is left of my so called life. My husband obviously doesn't give a **** so why should I I am tired of being lied to. If you cant trust the person you are with, then who can you trust..


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sorry you have to do this  Be strong - you'll come out better in the end.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

airplane888 said:


> Are you in marriage counseling if not then make it a requirement for both of you. Have you thought about packing your stuff and leaving for a few days or a month, that's an option. I would suggest you write yourself a letter which lists everything which is a deal breaker. Seal it and leave it in your dresser, next time he does something that makes you want to leave, read your letter.
> 
> airplane


I have suggested that we need MC, but he won't go. He doesn't see there is a problem.. Can't be fixed if he doesn't see there is a problem.

I am going to pack my stuff, go live with my mom for a bit. Once i leave that is it, no going back... A letter is a great idea for my self.. I think i will do that.

I have given him many many chances, more then i ever said i would. He just won't stop and i just can't deal with it.

This has gone on for way to long, it needs to come to an end. So this is the end of the road.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

great song for this post!!

Boyz II Men - End Of The Road - YouTube


----------

